# Goggles under or over?



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I couldn't find a post relating to this question. Do you wear goggles on the outside of the helmet or under? I just bought my helmet, its Medium and fits my head decent. My question though, should I have bought a size bigger to wear a beanie underneath it and my goggles?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*Depends*

My helmet keeps my grape pretty warm, only thing I wear underneath is one of those underarmour Baclavas. I think if I would wear a beanie under it I would sweat like a pig. As for the goggles I roll with em on the outside, just personnal choice I think.


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

over for me but I see plenty wearing under


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Under makes no sense. If you have room for the strap and the plastic buckles, your helmet isn't sized properly and isn't going to be able to do its job. It won't protect you if it doesn't fit right. Besides that, the pressure points from the buckles would suck. Makes no damn sense...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

agreed, under makes no sense.
i wear over my helmet, and my helmet has an inner lining that i take out so i can wear a beanie under my helmet on cold days.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I had a RED Trace and used to wear my goggles over because it had a clip to hold them there. But one day I took a pretty gnarly crash and the clip came off and it was a complete yard sale. Since then, I took out the padding in side and wear a beanie and goggles under the helmet. It always keeps me warm and whenever I crash everything stays on my head.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

I wear mine under. I'm just more comfortable like that. I too have a RED trace and it fits perfect. Granted I really hate goggles and literally wear them maybe like 15% of the time I ride and I don't wear a beanie under my helmet. The goggles fit perfect and the clip takes almost no room...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

err...
ok guys, i'm confused. If goggles were meant to be wore UNDER your helmet why in the hell would helmets have a CLIP with which to attach your goggles on the OUTSIDE of your helmet? i dont know...just a thought.

maybe i'm crazy? missing something?:dunno:

oh, and if you take a spill hard enough to break off the helmet clip, its prolly time to get a new helmet?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

My clip broke off WITHOUT falling........

And I lost a pair of goggles because of it. I think you might have been there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

wouldn't riding with the goggles under kinda defeat the purpose of having a helmet? helmets are supposed to fit snug, to where you could maybe fit a thin beanie or balaclava under comfortably but not much more. helmet sizing guides always say if you move your helmet around and the skin on your forehead doesn't move with it, it's too big.

i would also imagine falling and hitting the back of your head and having the goggle buckles dig into it as opposed to having the impact foam break your fall would also defeat the purpose of wearing a helmet, non?

makes absolutely no sense. get a new helmet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

kyouness said:


> wouldn't riding with the goggles under kinda defeat the purpose of having a helmet?
> 
> i would also imagine falling and hitting the back of your head and having the goggle buckles dig into it as opposed to having the impact foam break your fall would also defeat the purpose of wearing a helmet, non?


now THAT is the most logical thing i've read on this thread so far:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Of course....those robust 1/16 thick rubber buckles! How dangerous! I could get brain damage!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

cifex said:


> Of course....those robust 1/16 thick rubber buckles! How dangerous! I could get brain damage!


you already have brain damage, apparently...
losing your goggles on the lift. dumbass


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it looks better if you wear the goggle strap under the helmet but only if you have a super cool helmet. It gives everything a lower profile.

I personally havent worn a helmet since my racing days but if I were to i'd probably get this one and i'd wear my goggles under. I think the risk of the goggle strap digging into your head if you have a bad fall is minimal, especially relative to a concussion.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

blondie said:


> you already have brain damage, apparently...
> losing your goggles on the lift. dumbass


You're lucky you fixed that before I could quote it, dubmbass!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

cifex said:


> You're lucky you fixed that before I could quote it, *dubmbass!*


Too bad you weren't lucky enough to have fixed your post before I could quote it! dumb ass!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

bakesale said:


> Too bad you weren't lucky enough to have fixed your post before I could quote it! dumb ass!


That's the spelling mistake she corrected, that I was making fun of, slick.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I suppose you don't find the humor in repetition of dumb and trivial shit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I put on a beanie, then goggles, then a big skateboard helmet. Deal, and stop being a douche "blondie."


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Comment was not directed at you. 



If you put the goggle under your helmet then don't you have to take your helmet off to lift your goggles????


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

watching the x games the other night, I noticed a few pros wearing their goggle straps under their helmets.

I will prob wear mine over, but looks wise it looked more streamlined and less bulky.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

you shouldn't be lifting your goggles off, it breaks the warm air barrier and lets moisture and fog into the inside of the goggles


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's all good and fine when it's cold out. If its 40F, there is no way I'm riding up the lift with my goggles down.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

cifex said:


> That's all good and fine when it's cold out. If its 40F, there is no way I'm riding up the lift with my goggles down.


it's not really a big deal.


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

I wear them over. Though I'll give under a shot next time and let you guys know if I get brain damage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I put the goggle strap on the outside of the helmet. If I were you I would not wear a beanie under the helmet cause 1.) (obvious) Your helmet wont fit with one on by the way you described it, and 2.) Your helmet should keep you very warm, I have never had a problem with being cold. Just remember that you will be moving and exercising constantly so your body will generate plenty of heat, no beanie required. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

SteezQueen said:


> watching the x games the other night, I noticed a few pros wearing their goggle straps under their helmets.


My best guess would be because many of them probably take their helmets off whenever they are not in a run, but still want to keep their goggles on...just a thought. :dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i can wear them over, i can wear them under, who cares


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I too wear them over my helmet NO way would they fit inside without driving me crazy.But to each his own.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Under.

I used to wear them over, but then I got tired on them never truly being skin tight. If you wear e'm under you get rid of the chance of having them move around when you crash. Also, I hated the earmuffs on my helmet, so I took them off. However, this led the goggles to not fit around my helmet correctly. So, I got rid of the thin padding in the helmet that doesn't do anything. So i just put my beanie and goggles on, and put my helmet over that.

Plus more room for sticks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> I put on a beanie, then goggles, then a big skateboard helmet. Deal, and stop being a douche "blondie."


wow dude, got some sand in the vag?
chill out man!
take a bubble bath or something, makes me feel better everytime


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I think it looks better if you wear the goggle strap under the helmet but only if you have a super cool helmet. It gives everything a lower profile.





SteezQueen said:


> I will prob wear mine over, but looks wise it looked more streamlined and less bulky.


If your main concern is looks, then don't even wear a helmet. Nothing is cooler than a 3ft tall day-glo beanie.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow....Gnarly comments! I will wear mine over, My dragons fit better than my Oakley's with my Smith holt helmet. Maybe we should have a pic section with helmets/Goggles together!


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

I do both 
Old pair fit my face better under the helmet, but the strap would be more on the back of my neck just below so the helmet would fit.
My new Crowbars have the straps on a higher ring thats meant for Helmets, I tried wearing them under but wouldn't contour properly.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

nos said:


> Under.
> 
> I used to wear them over, but then I got tired on them never truly being skin tight. If you wear e'm under you get rid of the chance of having them move around when you crash. Also, I hated the earmuffs on my helmet, so I took them off. However, this led the goggles to not fit around my helmet correctly. So, I got rid of the thin padding in the helmet that doesn't do anything. So i just put my beanie and goggles on, and put my helmet over that.
> 
> Plus more room for sticks.


Yep I did the same thing with my RED Trace.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Over. I figured there are a ton of engineers at all helmet companies designing clips on the back of the helmets to hold your goggles... so I better use it. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Biggs said:


> Over. I've never understood the under idea either -- like Triple stated, if your helmet has room for a beanie and/or goggle straps, it doesnt fit.


Unless, of course, your helmet is adjustable like mine! But I wouldn't wear anything under but a thin skull cap or balaclava and it would have to be pretty darn cold for me to do that. Windchill of -25 and my helmet and gator were plenty toasty warm.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

over... my smith goggles can just clip on and the clip feels shitty under the helmet.

they never come off, i have an air tight seal, and i never wear a beanie underneith my helmet, even when it was -15 windchill and 0 degrees out.

i do wear a face mask that somewhat covers my ears with my helmet on, though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> If your main concern is looks, then don't even wear a helmet.


My main concern is not with looks. 

I was stating an opinion as to why others might do it. 

No need to be rude.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

i think he was being sarcastic, judging by his following sentence. But w.e, not my problem.

I wear it over, and have never seen someone wear it under. I seems to me like you should wear the helmet the way it was designed, which im guessing is on the outside. It also depends on how awkward the plastic strap locks are on your head. Its really whatever feel more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

*What the pros are rockin:*

Shaun White: Outside
Kevin Pearce: Outside
Mikkel Bang: Inside
Andy Finch: Inside
Travis Rice: Inside

See attachments


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I just wear it over my eyes. Helmet wise its just underneath, otherwise i wouldnt be able to see would i?

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

WolfSnow said:


> I just wear it over my eyes. Helmet wise its just underneath, otherwise i wouldnt be able to see would i?
> 
> *-WolfSnow*


I am wondering if this is serious or not.......


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I think with the Pros it has to do with their sponsors' labels on their helmets. The strap would cover some of the sponsors' names up if worn over the helmet, hence, under the helmet choice.

It's like in the golf world. Players that wear sunglasses but take them off, rest them on the back of their heads so TV can catch the sponsor's label on the front of the player's hats.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

good point


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

cifex said:


> I am wondering if this is serious or not.......


Whats the point of goggles if you don't wear them on your eyes. Or am i mistaken in the question?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

We're talking about the strap. Underneath your helmet or around the outside.


----------

